# Kahr CW40



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I am selling my Kahr CW40. It's a .40 call I have two magazines and two holsters I will include all ammo. I am asking for $350. If interested post on here, send me a pm, or email me at [email protected].


----------

